# IAD what did you get?



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

I think I speak for almost all of the terribly deprived and depressed froggers who were unable to attend IAD (pity us :lol: ). 

What did you get at IAD, remember to include pictures!


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

We got two red galacts that are about 2-3 months old. 
















We also got two Quinquevittatus in the auction. They are also about 2-3 months old.








We got a proven pair of orange bastis and a 10 gallon vert to put them in but I have not taken pictures of them yet. 

It was our first time at IAD and it was a great show. We got to see some people that we have met at shows and meetings and met a lot of new people, too. There were so many beautiful frogs there. Too bad I don't have a huge frog room and tons of money. I was very tempted to get so many things. We also got a bunch of plants, some books, and some containers of various sizes.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

What great looking frogs! I plan on going to NWFF this year so hopefully it will be a similar yet different experience. I would love for others to join in on this thread once they get settled down and rest up. It sounds like some people drove quite some ways to get there.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I got a proven pair of green legged lamasi, black bassleri, reticulatus, imitators, casteonicus and blue/bronze auratus. My friend got some solarte's and also some darklands. I will post pics eventually but I have had a ton of work getting everything put away plants, frogs, supplies and such. Hopefully tomorrow I will get a chance.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

More



Pictures



Thank you


----------



## hoyta (Jan 18, 2006)

*hmm*

Those quins are very nice! If you don't mind, will you tell me where you got them, via pm? Thanks alot!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Here are the blue/bronze thanks to SNDF
















Reticulatus thanks to Marcus and Valentina
















Black Bassleri thanks to Shawn (SportsDoc)








More pics of the Imitators to come!!! I cant get pics of the green legged lamasi they are just so shy.


----------



## hoyta (Jan 18, 2006)

*nice*

Those retics are nice!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks man, I was very pleased with them and I couldnt thank Marcus and Valentina enough for them!!!


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Okie...

Here goes...


----------



## schegini14 (May 17, 2006)

I love Darklands. I cant wait to get mine. Is that a pair? Sent you a pm.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

I LOVE DARKLANDS.  i want


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Those darklands were so awesome!!! Tuss is an awesome guy also!!


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I got some Intermedius and some Nicaraguan Auratus. After only having a male Nic for five years, I'll have four different blood lines by the end of the week, and all of this has taken place within the last month. When it rains it pours.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

Nicaraguan Auratus? what colors are they? pictures??? :lol: please

thanks


----------



## Chondroholic (Aug 18, 2005)

The show this year was great overall. Lots of uncommon frogs that were really fun to look at even if you couldn't afford them, especially all the darklands(one of my favorites). I had only ever seen 1 pair of them in person before this past weekend, so 18 on one table was a little overwhelming to see. I came back with 1.1?.3 Santa Isabel E.Anthonyi and 1.2 proven leucs. I have finals this week ;( so I will try to get pics up as soon as I have the time!


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Anymore pictures? Those darklands are amazing.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

What is IAD and where was it?


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

What did I get?

I got the chance to hang a little with some older friends, meet some new ones, listen to talks, and develop a stronger appreciation and respect for the work and efforts of those people driven toward the conservation side of things. 

Oh, and I bought three broms from Josh.

(Next time, I hope to be able to stay longer then just Sat.)

EricG.NH

P.S.



> What is IAD and where was it?


Check the sponsors page. There's a link toward the bottom for the IAD website, which says it all.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I am seriously bummed I didn't get to meet you Eric. 

I'll post pics of my frogs later tonight.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey Mike same here! We physical science types need to stick together. There's just way too many people speaking latin! 

I guess I missed meeting several DBers. Flying always puts me in a fog. Have to make up for it next time.

I was the tall guy, black cap, taking pics near the end of the show, before I realized the time and had to make a quick exit to BWI. 

EricG.NH


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

i got some yellow fants and some reticulatus


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Mystis?*

Any more?


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

My two new bastis

Male


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

This is what I came away with at IAD:

A new found respect for the animals that we all sometimes take for granted, and a clearer vision for what is important and what is not in this hobby.

Robb


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey Stacey (Reggorf),

Be very glad I wasn't able to stay for the show - no way I would've let those Quincs go home with anyone else but me! 

I'm still flabbergasted that they didn't sell off of Joe Nickerson's table (THANK YOU for the tremendous donation to the IAD Auction Joe!).

Very nice frogs you bought there - and better yet the money goes to a great cause.

Congratulations!

s


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

E. zaparo from Tor Linbo

Bill


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Beautiful frogs Bill.

Now if Brazil would just open up their borders again you could finish out that Epipidobates collection. 

s :?


----------



## Marty71 (Nov 9, 2006)

Beautiful frogs everyone. The jealousy only grows but what can you do, there's always next year. I still like Stacey's original pic of the Red Galact on the middle finger. 

It should be an ad for IAD next year, something along the lines of "If you don't go, don't complain about what you're missing".


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Scott,

we would have been battling because those are the frogs I had on my list for IAD. I have wanted them for a long time. I almost bought them off Joe's table. But, we decided to wait until the auction. If they weren't going to be in the auction, we would have bought them from Joe anyway. 

Marty,

That is actually my husband's pointer finger. We always take pictures of our new frogs before we put them into their temporary containers just to be able to identify them by markings. I only got two red galacts and two quinquevittattus juvis. Wouldn't it be nice if they both turned out to be pairs?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Stacey - I could've lived with that. I had promised myself absolutely NO frogs this year (wimper) unless I bought them at Auction. If I was going to pay for anything - it was going to IAD this year.

We (IAD Committee) are working on Auction alternatives (still). I'm a perfect example of what is wrong with it as I had a 9 hour drive home and just couldn't wait any longer for it to get started.

Next year we try to get it right - and you and I battle on the *next* frogs.

Congratulations again!

s


----------



## Marty71 (Nov 9, 2006)

Will cross my fingers that you get pairs, but still I think it'd be a great ad, nobody needs to know it's his right hand....


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Great comment Robb.



rmelancon said:


> This is what I came away with at IAD:
> 
> A new found respect for the animals that we all sometimes take for granted, and a clearer vision for what is important and what is not in this hobby.
> 
> Robb


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Just to copy Robb and his insightful comment:

I came away with new friendships, reinforced friendships, and a reignited passion (that had only barely faded) for conservation.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I came away exhausted... waaaaay too much running around.

I describe the group that gets together as my "extended" frog family. That includes *all* parts of the family (and you know how that can be).

The speakers this year were outstanding. I wish I had had more time to sit in on workshops.

s


----------

